# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  đồ họa pascal

## dangnh123

mình đang học về phần đồ học cua pascal mà cần tìm tài liệu tham khảo. đang cần sợ giúp đỡ của mọi người nè. nói thế nào nhỉ? tóm lại là thế này mình làm đề tài lập trình một games hoặc một thứ nào đó mà thuộc về phần đồ học pascal là được, mà chưa biết làm thế nào và chưa có tài liệu nào để tham khảo cả nên nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ nè. mình xin cảm ơn trước nhá có gì thì mọi ngươi gửi vào mail sau nhá, [email protected] mình đang cần gấp xin mọi người giúp đỡ.!:down:

----------


## nhilangdinh

http://mspil.net.vn/gvst/forums/p/936/1843.aspx
bekick vào đây xem tn nhé. tuy chữ có hơi pé pé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## parkhill

cảm ơn bạn nhá mình co thẻ làm quen không?

----------


## ta12km

oai mình vào link mà bạn gửi nhưng toàn là những bài cũ mà lại không liên quan gì đến vẫn đề mà mình đang cân vả ne? bạn có thể giúp minh tí nưa được không?

----------


## thienlongadv

đây là phần mềm hỗ trợ vẽ 1 bức ảnh chất lượng và đưa nó vào chương trình pascal của bạn. nó sẽ làm chương trình trở nên đẹp hơn.
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

*hướng dẫn cách load ảnh vào chương trình.*


sau khi giải nén ra, bạn nhớ copy file *prodra.tpu* vào thư mục *bin* của chương trình pascal.ngoài unit graph, bạn cần phải khai báo thêm unit *prodra*.lệnh load ảnh vào chương trình:
<div style="text-align: center">


```
loadvpd('<đường dẫn tới file>', x, y);
```

<div style="text-align: left">trong đó:
<ul>
<li>x, y là tọa độ đặt ảnh. nếu để 0, 0 là đặt ở vị trí mặc định.đường dẫn tới file. ví dụ: 
<div style="text-align: center">


```
loadvpd('c:\bekick.vpd', 0, 0);
```

​</div></li>
</ul>chúc bạn thành công!
​</div></div>

----------


## giahuy76

hay đấy. cái này tớ chưa biết hiếu ơi. tks nhé :-*

----------


## thanhcanh

> hay đấy. cái này tớ chưa biết hiếu ơi. tks nhé :-*


hihi! mình không phải tên hiếu. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

còn rất rất nhiều thứ mà các bạn chưa biết lắm nhưng mà cũng đừng nên biết. vì biết xong thì lại khổ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## iseovip5

*trả lời*

huynh bekich có thể vào google , down pascalstudy về cài.
sau khi cài thì mở ra.
mở xong thì vào: phần 3:ứng dụng-trò chơi
=> một số chương trình đồ họa.
ở đây có rất nhiều chương trình đồ họa hay...
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## phamhungimkt

*???*

huynh bekich à, nhà đệ có 1 trò chơi cờ tướng, chẳng biết nó được lập trình bằng pascal,c hay c++ nữa...
nếu muốn thì hôm nào huynh on yahoo đệ gửi cho ! ...
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## yugowolf

> huynh bekich à, nhà đệ có 1 trò chơi cờ tướng, chẳng biết nó được lập trình bằng pascal,c hay c++ nữa...
> nếu muốn thì hôm nào huynh on yahoo đệ gửi cho ! ...
> [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 huynh cảm ơn nhiều lúc nào đó lên thì gửi cho huynh cái nhá!

----------


## moonbe

ặc gì mà vẫn còn dùng pascal à

----------


## khicaca

*tieu de*

kaka, be kich gui cau hoi ah?:a:

----------

